
Newly-Discovered Planet Has 3 Suns - fuzzythinker
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/newly-discovered-planet-has-3-suns
======
DecoPerson
I would love to see an animation of their orbits.

------
xinyhn
Trisolaris!

~~~
bmer
The first thing I thought too, when I read this. "Trisolaris" is a reference
to an amazing sci-fi novel, "Three Body Problem" which I would highly
recommend (it originally came out in Mandarin, but it has a great
translation): [https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Cixin-
Liu/dp/07653...](https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Cixin-
Liu/dp/0765377063)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I highly recommend this book, it was amazing. A challenging read, requiring a
tiny bit of knowledge, but worth it. It reminded me a smidgen of a Russian
novel, where the story of someone's background and family and motivation is
crucial, and you need to go a few generations back to really understand
someone.

------
edmund_barton
So what is the deal with people from under the orange sun? They're all...

    
    
      v|^   ^|v   v|^
    

But us guys from under the red sun, we're like...

    
    
      u)n   n(u   u)n
    

Right? Am I right?

~~~
alblue
For those that don't recognise this, it's an ASCII quote based on an
animation/scene from a Futurama episode entitled "My Three Suns"

[http://www.tv.com/shows/futurama/my-three-
suns-1540/](http://www.tv.com/shows/futurama/my-three-suns-1540/)

The planet in this episode is surrounded by three Suns, each of which has a
different hue, and the play is similar to the astrological signs that exist
here on Earth.

(And I for one appreciated the ASCII animation attempt)

